# How to identify photos which have or have not been DEVELOPed



## PhilBurton (May 21, 2017)

In my early days Lightroom use I created a different catalog for every major type of photography. I also have lots of duplicate files, and to compound the problem I used to shoot raw plus JPG. I often exported JPG's to share with family members.

Now I'm trying to clean up this mess. Is there a quick or easy way to ID which JPEG's were exported and which were simply the JPEG part of a RAW+JPG pair? If I have the same RAW file in different physical locations on my hard drive or in different catalogs can identify which raw file was the source of edits?

Once I get all these issues worked out I want to consolidate all these small directors to my one main Lightroom directory and rename all the raw files according to a standard template.

Phil


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 21, 2017)

I don't think there's a "quick and easy" way, other than by developing a methodical approach to solve the problem. So maybe focus initially on the Jpeg part of the problem, then later start looking at the duplicated Raw files.

Regarding the Jpegs, reading between the lines am I right in assuming that you:
1. Imported the Raw + Jpeg pairs. What was the catalog setting regarding Raw + Jpeg, treat as separate files or as "pairs".
2. Subsequently processed some of these images (which did you process, the Raw or the Jpeg?), then exported the processed file as a Jpeg.
3. You added that exported Jpeg back into the catalog, yes? So when you did the export did you place the exported file into a different folder (if so, is that a way to find them?). Or if you added them to the same folder I think you would have had to use unique names (unless you renamed on export), so another clue to identifying them perhaps?

A few questions there, the answers to which might help us figure out the best way to track them down. There is smart collection criteria that could help you find unedited jpeg files, so that could help you start isolating the exported jpegs. There are some tricks using Synchronize folder which could also be used to identify the exported jpegs, but that does carry some risks.


----------



## Klaas (May 21, 2017)

The LR plugin "Find Duplicates" might be helpful. 

Klaas


----------



## Ian.B (May 21, 2017)

one tip : set up a new filing system _before_ starting the sorting out; and then just do a small bit at time working back from the most recent photos .
Edited files: I have recently starting  adding keywords to suit and using stars with 1 being very basic edit to 5 being finished to help keep track of editing progress --- I'm finding  stars far easier to use .
Collections could be used also; however any system is only as good as our input -- and that's my drama 

RAW+Jpeg can cause all sorts of dramas; far easier to go with jpeg or raw imo.  Having said that; I'm using raw+jpg with one camera atm -- import jpg only into LR -- only import the raw file if _really_ needed -- delete the raw files not needed/used -- delete the jpg file if the raw is imported so then I have only the one original file. 
Yep; easier with raw _or_ jpg; but we don't need raw files every time and I'm not finding too many dramas with my happy-snap jpgs.

Time spend on good book keeping is usually time well spend -- if we get slack by thinking we will do it later we may as well delete the photos


----------



## PhilBurton (May 21, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't think there's a "quick and easy" way, other than by developing a methodical approach to solve the problem. So maybe focus initially on the Jpeg part of the problem, then later start looking at the duplicated Raw files.
> 
> Regarding the Jpegs, reading between the lines am I right in assuming that you:
> 1. Imported the Raw + Jpeg pairs. What was the catalog setting regarding Raw + Jpeg, treat as separate files or as "pairs".
> ...





Jim,

#1 - always imported as RAW(NEF) +JPG.  Why?  Prior to using LR, I shot RAW because I knew I "should" but used the JPGs for easy sharing.
#2 - I always processed the RAW files.
#3 - Not sure how often I added the processed JPG files back to the catalog.

What smart collection criteria could enable me to find on edited JGP files?  This gets to the heart of my question.

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy (May 21, 2017)

There is a smart collection criterion "Has adjustments", Phil.


----------



## PhilBurton (May 21, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> There is a smart collection criterion "Has adjustments", Phil.


John,

Thank you! This information is exactly what is working for. Shame on me for not investigating smart collection criteria in more detail before posting this question. 

Phil


----------



## Ian.B (May 21, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> There is a smart collection criterion "Has adjustments", Phil.


the problem there is LR sees an adjustment not as edits only


----------



## PhilBurton (May 22, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> the problem there is LR sees an adjustment not as edits only


That's OK.  Separating all the adjustments from all the others would be a good starting point.

Phil


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> the problem there is LR sees an adjustment not as edits only


What other adjustments, apart from develop edits, are you thinking of, Ian? That particular smart collection criteria will select only those images in the source that have the "+/-" badge on the thumbnails. Metadata edits only (keywords, ratings, labels, etc.) do not qualify.

Another SC option is "Edit date", which you can specify as single date or as a range of dates, but this one does include metadata changes as well as develop edits.


----------



## Ian.B (May 22, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> What other adjustments, apart from develop edits, are you thinking of, Ian?


 OK Jim; I will have another look into it --- I just clicked the LR defaults collections and as I found them a bit 'useless' for what I had in mind and I must have deleted them 

 Sorry for the confusion folks; I will _(need to)_ look into it more as at the moment I do need something more automatic than myself having to do it 

Thanks Jim; I appreciate the correction


----------



## Ian.B (May 26, 2017)

Thanks Jim, I have managed to get  better 'edited' collections working --- it's certainly important to use the right definitions and tick the right boxes . Wish I knew (and understood) all this stuff 10 years ago


----------



## BobT (May 30, 2017)

What I do is no help for your old files but might help in the future. I have my routine import preset set to add the keyword "Unprocessed".  Once I've processed an image, I unclick the "Unprocessed" keyword in the keyword list and for good measure, tag the processed image with the colour blue.  I can then sort for unprocessed images either by keyword or colour tag.  If anyone has a more efficient system, I'm all ears (like Ian.B's avatar)


----------



## PhilBurton (May 30, 2017)

BobT said:


> What I do is no help for your old files but might help in the future. I have my routine import preset set to add the keyword "Unprocessed".  Once I've processed an image, I unclick the "Unprocessed" keyword in the keyword list and for good measure, tag the processed image with the colour blue.  I can then sort for unprocessed images either by keyword or colour tag.  If anyone has a more efficient system, I'm all ears (like Ian.B's avatar)


Bob,

Thanks.  I've already developed a series of "workflow" keywords and smart collections based on John Beardsworth's and Cletus' examples.  (Shoutout to both gentlemen.  )

My question is specifically for the situation where I am dealing with the older images that were processed to some degree (or not) and reside in a bunch of separate catalogs.

Phil


----------



## Ian.B (May 30, 2017)

BobT said:


> I'm all ears (like Ian.B's avatar)


 they don't work to well  .


----------

